# can anyone supply me with some skyline interior images?



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

hi everyone:
I dont have a skyline unfortunately so I decided to start making one in 3d. Feel free to view the images here:
http://www.ant-gfx.co.uk/pics/NEW_R34 

Still need to add background and tweak some areas but I'm quite happy with it so far. I've done a bit more since these images so its getting there a bit at a time.
I'd really like to get the interior built too but cant find any pics for love or money. I'm going for a standard look to the car (few small tweaks like alloys) so I wanna keep the interior quite neat too. Problem is I cant find any online or certainly not with any kind of detail so I was wondering if any of you R34 owners wouldn't mind sharing a few snaps of your car interior with me to help me along with completing this? This car is going to be animated so I'll post up the animation when I get done for you all too 

also if you have any close up images of the following that would be fantastic:
-windscreen wipers. Cant figure out how they attach to the car haha
-rear cluster lights
-front headlights
-door handle (would love this one!)
-underside of the car from the back.

cheers
anthony
newcastle
uk

heres a couple of work in progresses:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

dont forget the badge for the rear end


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

That is cool, great choice of brakes


----------



## Kim2770 (Feb 29, 2004)

here's one!!! :]


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

hi i have a good 1, could someone host for me

alex


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Sure can mate, send it to daniel DOT hammond AT gmail DOT com


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

hi dan have you recieved the message yet

cheers alex


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

*Got it mate*


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

hi dan thanks very much mate. hope they are ok anthony.

alex


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

*interior*

Here's the before & after for my leather retrim, if it's of use?


----------



## SRS (Jan 7, 2003)

Hi, 

We might be able to help as we have photographed the car extensively for the SRS game and I built the version that is used in game.

Can you give me more details about yourself - i.e. do you work in the 3D industry or are you a student etc. whats the project for etc. 

Are you looking for work/placement?


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

guys I cant thank you enough here. Let me try to work through the replies one by one:

hyrev:
yep I've got a badge for the rear end and a simpler one for the sideskirts which I'm working on. theres a fair few bits to add to it yet 

skylineUSA:
cheers dude - I do love the Wilwood stuff  I'm hopefully gonna get the engine done too as I want a reverse fastnfurious shot as the camera is sucked up the backbox, through the engine & turbo and finally out through the GTR logo on the grill - could look quite special!! 

Kim2770, GTRAlex, Skymania, IMS:
thanks for the pics guys - these will be a great starting point for me to work from  Is the last pic the interior from the R34? Cheers for hosting these images for me!

SRS:
Cheers I would really appreciate any reference images you can spare!
The model is purely for a personal project and my own amusement really! I've wanted to do it for some time now.
I've worked in 3d and broadcast for about 8-9 years now. I'm currently based in Newcastle upon Tyne and never really got a chance to sit down and model a car in my last job. Its done using Maya and rendered with Mental Ray - I think its taken about 24hrs so far to get to this stage but I'm getting a bit better as time goes on hehe!
I'd be very interested in any kind of work too especially in the gaming or animation/lowpoly/highpoly stuff which I've done work for before.

if anyone wants to send me interior pics you can email them to [email protected] 

cheers once again guys - these will really help!
ant
newcastle
uk


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

*interior*

No, the leather "before and after" is from an R33.

You should come to the next NE meeting (just had one last weekend) and you'd get plenty pics (though only 1 or 2 R34's).


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

cheers IMS - I should be able to model or at least get the modelling started on the seats as they seem similar from the small (and few :/) pics I have seen tho I could be wrong there. I can at least get the basic interior shape roughed out tho as I dont imagine that'll have changed from the 33 to the 34 much would it? lush interior tho - the leather trim n colour looks excellent!!
I'll try n make a point of getting to the next meet tho I'll prob be laffed out the area in me little escort haha!

anyhoo - heres a couple of small updates. Not too sure on colour but its a bit nicer than the grey I think! Might make it yellow yet - theres a chap driving a yellow R34 around newcastle (seems to visit the new morrisons an awful lot-prob for fuel haha!) and its just the most fantastic thing I've ever seen on tarmac!


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

*Interior*

The R34 has different seats with seat belt holes either side of headrest area, rather than one single hole as with the R33. Don;t think the back seats are any different.

There was an R34 on Sunday from York (?) but the yellow one will be Zoobcheck on this forum.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Kim2770 said:


> here's one!!! :]


Kim, I see that you´ve found my gallery...  Cool pic, huh?  :smokin:

/P


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

I've started making my R32 GT-R in 3D too, kind of a break from making commercial models. I can't get enough of 3D modelling, I do it all day for racing games and then in the evening I model my own car... sad I know


----------



## RB_26 (Nov 28, 2004)

*After the retrim..*


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

im sorry but that is no way a gtr interior, very offtopic, and imho ugly as.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=32339
i took these pics a little bit ago of my boy's R34. Also has a roll
cage, if that helps.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

hi guys,
many thanks to everyone who posted up some interior pics for the r34 gtr. Unfortunately I didn't get to do anything further on it due to work coming in and keeping me busy but I did get to tune the final exterior a little bit more so heres the final images:


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

WOW - fantastic work mate :smokin:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great modelling!

Cya O!


----------



## 00mpollard (May 30, 2005)

stunning mate! i havent got the patience to design something like that! id rather mess with the real thing


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

awsome pics! really well made! i love them!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Amazing lighting on the top one.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Brilliant work Anthony, I was a 3D programmer for a while years back and that is one of the best modelling jobs I've seen outside of commerical work - great stuff.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

hey everyone,
sorry I aint checked this site in ages - i've been down in london since may working on a movie (sci fi - cant say owt else) doing gfx and some animation. Glad you all like the skyline heres an animation (cant remember if I put it up or not) showing some different angles of it - hope you like 
http://savefile.com/projects/442674

but heres where you all spit in my face... I've made a sierra cosworth RS500 that I'm gonna race against the skyline R34 in an animation I want to do - heres the pics of the cosworth as it stands at present:



























now I know your all gonna tell me the R34 would simply decimate it but I thought it'd make a nice animation - kind of old skool cool vs jap supertool so thats why I'm doing it really and they're two of my fave cars so go easy on me - I'm a sock puppet with cars!
big thanks to everyone who provided me with interior pics and wavs of skyline motors revving and wotnot - I do need a serious amount more tho so if theres any going - feel free to email em to [email protected]

thanks again
ant
newcastle
uk


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

*test animation*

hey guys,
heres a test animation of the gtr versus my cosworth - its only a first shot and still needs backgrounds and road textures (the lack of the latter kills the illusion of speed unfortunately) but it should give you an idea of the results when its finished.

http://www.savefile.com/files/2346621


----------



## junglechink (Jul 30, 2005)

anthonymcgrath said:


> hey guys,
> http://www.savefile.com/files/2346621


anyone else having trouble getting this to work?
I really want to peek.


----------



## Samuel Cross (Aug 2, 2002)

Works fine for me.

Looks pretty impressive to me!


----------



## junglechink (Jul 30, 2005)

must be my filter at work.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

new link courtesy of some nice dude on another site:

http://www.khgamez.com/uploads/cos_n_gtr_test02b.mov


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

nice animation


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

heres another test animation of my skyline and cosworth. I've started on the environmnent now altho no textures but it def enhances the feel of movement alot.

skyline cam anim (rough)
test03a 

cosworth cam anim (rough)
test3b 

heres another animation test. as mentioned in earlier threads - the animation needs working on more but it was purely to get something out that doesn't involve cutting polys. If anyone wants to re-link them feel free - this savefile.com thing only does it for a coupla days I think :/


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

it looks great!


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

did some other renders of the start animation and some basic compositing. this is still early days - continuity, comping, some stuff has bgs, other shots are reflecting totally different hdri's - it was done purely to see how it cuts together. just thought I'd share it with you all. sorry about the naff quality :/



http://savefile.com/projects/117903


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

*U.K. Leather's!!!*


















Hope this help's you out and if you ever need that sound file again just let me know when your in London!!!


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi Nick
those pics are briliant - give me a good idea of the shape inside. i'm actually working in london at present but I dont have any sound recording kit - I'm looking at picking something up this wkend then I may take you up on those sound recordings as I'm currently at work on animating it (my post prior to this one has a link) and sound fx would definitely help out  I'm staying in plaistow east london at moment - are you nearby there or elsewhere as I can get about on the tube


----------



## junglechink (Jul 30, 2005)

Wow.


----------

